# Debroah & Ozark out of Destin?



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has fished the Debroah/Ozark out of Destin with any luck this year? We're thinking about making a run to them this weekend weather permits that is...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Earlier in the year they were hot but the last three times to the Ozark it was dead. The Deborah is beat up pretty good too, but you never know if you don't go.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

FYI - I'll be diving the Ozark next weekend. I can post a report if you like.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the larger steel reefs are hit-and-miss. Some days you can't beg a bite, some days they want to eat the bottom out of the boat. Sea-r-cy


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> FYI - I'll be diving the Ozark next weekend. I can post a report if you like.



Would love to see a dive report of my favorite public spot....thats a deep hole!


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea left the pass Weds around 1pm and fished The Janet, Eglin Craft, and Liberty Ship. Ozark was canceled due to the weather...All three of those spots were dead. Had something break my line at the janet other than that nothing, threw some lures out and caught some bonita on light tackle...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

appleguy said:


> Just wondering if anyone has fished the Debroah/Ozark out of Destin with any luck this year? We're thinking about making a run to them this weekend weather permits that is...



Hit it about a month ago and it was dead, 1 undersize AJ was all to show...


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> FYI - I'll be diving the Ozark next weekend. I can post a report if you like.


That was be nice, we're heading out there hopefully this weekend to do some jigging hopefully. But would still like to read a report on it.


----------

